
Windows 10 is one year old - joeyrideout
http://www.themorningbulletin.com.au/news/windows-10-is-one-year-old/3082593/
======
tehabe
"Most of the changes centre on W10's new web browser (Edge) which is not
really a good browser anyway - unless you live in the US. We already disable
Microsoft Edge and set Internet Explorer as the default browser which is by
far the best option in Australia."

Might someone explain this to me? I didn't really try Edge but I think it in
almost everything better than IE11. Except of course you have to use some
weird ActiveX plugin. In that case, I'm really sorry for you.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I think some of the new cloud features are currently limited to the US. But
the biggest issue I've had using Edge in 10240 and 10586 is Edge's tendency to
crash out. 14393 has a much more stable version of Edge though.

~~~
tehabe
Ah, yeah might be, my parents are using Chrome on Windows 10, so they don't
know. Also I feared it was like the issue in South Korea where people need(ed)
an ActiveX plugin for encryption, which only worked with IE of course.

